# Need advice for stack amp !



## PLSen (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi,

I have a g&l legacy and an Edwards Les Paul (those are Japanese replicas of Les Paul, trust me it's good) 'n a GT-8 Boss. Would like a head and a cab amp that pacts power for heavy rock/metal, yet versatile. Good clean, the possibility of a nice crunch without overdoing it, ... you get the point.

2 grand and a half (2500$) budget-wise for a tube-powered head AND the cab.

Goal : Good tone in order to gig. It's not just basement practice.

Here was the original option :

2X12 Cab + head (probably something around 50W, 100W would be a tad too much I think if i want to crank up the head)

But a friend suggested this instead :
Either a 2X12 Combo (it was a better choice than a 2X12 + Head in his opinion)
Or a 4X12 Cab + Head (I personally think I do not require something like the amount of volume suggested by such cab for now, but I'd like the best sounding solution)

What would you recommend, Combo or Cab + Head? If you go for the second, the cab size and the choice of the Head.

P.-L. S.


----------



## PLSen (Oct 17, 2011)

*Need advices for stack amp !*

*............................*


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Check out Carvin.

http://www.carvinguitars.com/guitaramps/

The Legacy series and V3 series are killer deals. All tube, American made amps. I have the Vintage 16 and it's great. Not for metal but hey, lol. That's what the V3 is for.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum...now...you have 2500$ budjet, for a Fuill stack?..or Haft Stack?...first thing...if you are to use a good head...get rid of that god awfull Gt-8 thing. no point in paying for a tube head if you're gonna use that thing. you seem to get confused a bit..if you get say a Mesa double Rectefier..trust me here..you don't need any more distortion then that....the reason you want a Tube Head IS because of the quality of it's Overdrive or Distortion...if you wanna use a Gt-8....then just buy any cheap CRATE SS head and that will do the same work basically..


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum...now...you have 2500$ budjet, for a Fuill stack?..or Haft Stack?...first thing...if you are to use a good head...get rid of that god awfull Gt-8 thing. no point in paying for a tube head if you're gonna use that thing. you seem to get confused a bit..if you get say a Mesa double Rectefier..trust me here..you don't need any more distortion then that....the reason you want a Tube Head IS because of the quality of it's Overdrive or Distortion...if you wanna use a Gt-8....then just buy any cheap CRATE SS head and that will do the same work basically..


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

So what's your budget? Are you gigging this? 

If you want to go Mesa, I agree with Al, the amps distortion should be all you need.
You could still use the GT-8 though, 
for its other effects and even use some the distortion patches on the clean channel for some different flavors.
As far as models... calling budda kkjq


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

At the risk of offending Mesa lovers, I recommend you find a used Marshall head and 4 X 12 cabinet.

Having been a sound man for a number of years I have had the opportunity to hear many makes and models of amp from the perspective of the audience and of all the Mesa's I've mixed, all but one sounded buzzy and mushy. The one I mixed that sopunded good was a Lonestar combo, played by a very talented and experienced player.

Just My opinion of course.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Milkman said:


> At the risk of offending Mesa lovers, I recommend you find a used Marshall head and 4 X 12 cabinet.
> 
> Having been a sound man for a number of years I have had the opportunity to hear many makes and models of amp from the perspective of the audience and of all the Mesa's I've mixed, all but one sounded buzzy and mushy. The one I mixed that sopunded good was a Lonestar combo, played by a very talented and experienced player.
> 
> Just My opinion of course.


I think the problem there is that allot of guys will pick up a Mesa Recto and just crank the gain with it dialed in like you would a typical Marshall. The EQ on most Mesa's are very interactive and if you use the same settings that sound good on a JCM2000 or something they will sound like shit. The 3 channel Rectos are really versatile heads, I can get everything from crystal clean jazz to full on metal and everything between out of my Dual Rec. 
Ive been through a Marshall TSL, 6100LM (great amp BTW) Peavey 6505 and a Mesa Mark III. The Dual Rectifier is my favorite of the bunch for having 3 great sounding completely independent footswitch-able sounds. Check em out for sure but a quick read through of the manual is a must to get them to sound right in my opinion.

At $2500 for a half stack you have allot of options, If you go used you could even get into the "boutique" range. Stuff like Soldano, Bogner and the like.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

PLSen, 
I agree with the folks who say "disregard the pedal", go for a nice tube amp and keep in mind how many channels you'll need (off the bat and perhaps later). 
I have a MESA Express 5:50 combo featuring two channels, two 6L6 tubes and one 12" Celestion that puts out COPIUS amounts of volume. When I want to kick out a more rounded sound in larger clubs, I plug it in to a cab with four more Celestions (it's rare that I need to do this). I play blues, rock, folk, lighter metal and some twang out of this amp, I am in love with it (and the sound guys tend to like it too Milkman ;D ). The 5:50 is nice around the house too, as the name suggests, it can be switched between 5 and 50 watts. I record on 5 watts when playing with distortion and 50 watts when clean. During gigs, depending on the size of the venue, I have the choice between 5 and 50 watts too. I'm not pushing the amp so much as that's your choice, but one in this realm from aforementioned brands will be very handy and reliable. They offer plenty of headroom as one grows in their ability and tastes.


----------



## PLSen (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi,

Thxs for replying. I'm just getting started up with all these amp and cabs gizmos, so I might sound incoherent at times, I admit.

I'd like to buy a head + a 1X12 cabinet (not quite sure if the term half-stack applies here, since it's not a 4X12), and know that I have the right budget for this kind of investment. I know that heads such as Rectifier pack plenty of distortion, and that I wouldn't anything else. Thxs for your comment about the quality of the distortion of such heads. I've hear great tone with those, and it's the kind of advice I like to hear.

HOWEVER, I must point out that I do not think the GT-8 is not the crap you think it is. I've achieved more than decent tone with it, Opeth, a prog death metal band, used it on numerous of their tours, requiring solely the distortion of the unit, no added gain to their Laney amps, and with enough tweaking, the effects and uses of delay can get you a long way. Maybe not as performant as 300$ analog stomp boxes, for that I wouldn't know. It's also very reliable live, and I think it would work just fine in my rig.

I will keep in mind your comment about the quality of the distortion for tube heads when I will try them, cuz it will definitely help me make a choice. Thank you


----------



## PLSen (Oct 17, 2011)

2500$ is the budget. The point of me buying this amp is to have good material to further my tone for live performances. So yes, the point is to gig this. I also agree with your comment about the use of my GT-8 for effects and flavor, it does the job fine. Al's comment is also pertinent. I will like into it.

Are there models you would recommend ?


----------



## PLSen (Oct 17, 2011)

I've heard that Andy Timmons use a Lonestar stack, and lord ... the sound !!!! But I'm pretty sure that's expensive.

I've heard a Telecaster plugged into a Rectifier head, and it's one of the greatest tone I've heard. I guess it's a lot about tweaking ... but I would definitely look into Marshall. What head would you recommend ?


----------



## PLSen (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok thanks for your advice. I'm getting great tips as to how dealing with this. How much did you pay for that Mesa Express ?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

if you go with say a Dual Rectifier...a 1x12 wont do..a minimum of a 2x12 will be required. if you really want to use a 1x12..then a low watt will be required basically.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

PLSen, 
Andy Timmons just so happens to be one of my favourite guitarist. I'm pretty sure the Lonestar might still be in your price point (around $1,900). My amp had a $1,495 sticker price when I bought it new approximately 4-5 years ago, I believe it's about $1,450 now.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

DO NOT BUY NEW!

You said you wanted a stack, but then you go on to say you're looking at 112's - which is it?

$2500 gets you pretty much any industry standard available today.

Mesa: Mark IV, Triple rec (not dual), the Roadster or the Road King. They look intimidating, but it's the same controls 3 or 4 times - same with the back. I own a Roadster, I use it for my band (www.reverbnation.com/arkhamdispatch) and I play metal on my own time. A used Rectifier series will run you between $1000-$1600. I paid $1600 for my Roadster ($2200+tx new), and it's served me quite well.

The reason I left out the dual rec is because if you don't want to go Roadster or Road King, the Triple will bury the dual. Many people see 150W and think "I can't crank that!" - well, it's hard to crank their 100W heads too . The kicker about that extra 50W is that it results in cleaner cleans, tighter low end and more of a punchy sound - extra headroom.

I would happily recommend the Lonestar but you said you want to play metal.

If you're looking at Marshalls, DSL100's sound great and don't break the bank.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I replied in the electric section - can we get these threads merged?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

A 1x12 will be fine, a single 12 (can) put out PLENTY of volume. The Mesa Mark V 100W comes as a 1x12 combo.....and can be bought new right around your budget. It can still be plugged into a bigger cabinet if you need that for a gig (Long & McQuade rent cabinets too!) A 2x12 cab like the rectifier 2x12 cab is quite big, the benefit being more bottom end and overall volume.

Budda's absolutely right, with the economy the way it is there are some screaming good deals on great equipment used right now.

Don't mind the haters on pedals. They own some too  As you note, even many high end guys with big almost unlimited budget rigs use distortion and boost pedals to get their sound. Whatever floats yer boat!

Oh, some definitions just to clarify - stack = head + 2 @ 4x12 cabinets stacked. Half stack = head + 1 @ 4x12 cabinet, yer usual configuration. Head plus 1x12 or 2x12 doesn't really have a standardized name.


----------



## PLSen (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok ! That's what I was starting to figure out, concerning the half-stack terminology ... I've read that full-stack are pretty much overkill, and even useless in many cases. Pretty much everyone is suggesting me to go for Mesa/B, 'n some occasional Marshalls. Someone even suggested me Carvin. So I guess unless I'm going for boutique stuff (which I've been told can be found for my kind of budget), I'll be pretty much hearing the same names ?


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

If your going to use a gt8 (I have one and rather like it) then you need loud, clean, and quiet. Mesa will get you the first two. This builder is in Quebec and his stuff looks top notch. A phone call would confirm if he'd make you a head and cab. Looking at his options though it seems possible. Here's a link to his page: http://www.chucktronic.ca/
I'd go with a 30 watt and a one or 2 12 cab. Would fit your budget too.


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

Here is a good Andy Timmons with Mesa video to check out: http://youtu.be/ihSGJ4tS228

I've never tried out a gt8, but Opeth have very good tone IMHO, so it can't be all bad.

Cheers


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I repeat myself..but if you buy a head and a 1x12 cabinet..for playing Metal/hard rock, you'll kick yourself in the nuts VERY fast. Like any Metal/hard rock player would tell you, Bottom end if your friend in Metal/hard rock so 2x12 is a minimum really. 50w is plenty of power as well. I did'nt noticed if you were playing in a Band or just practicing home..Right now with your budjet...no need to spend it all really.. I would get this little new wonder, and a 2x12 cabinet, 

http://www.mesaboogie.com/Product_Info/Rectifier_Series/Mini_Rectifier_25/miniRectifier25.html


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

If Opeth is a band who's sound you like and they play Laney, you should try Laney too. Once upon a time I had a Laney Pro Tube 100 watt AOR and it pretty much nailed the 80s metal tone - blew Marshalls out of the water. I'm pretty sure they kept p with the times...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

$2,500 gets you a lot of amp, and a lot of other stuff to boot. For "classic" and modern metal, a 212 is the bare minimum you'll want with your rig. One of my bandmates had a Traynor YCS100H and Mesa Rectifier 212 cabinet for a few months, and while it sounded OK he is much happier running his guitar into a Fender Supersonic 60 with an Overdrive/distortion pedal feeding it.

New question - what gear can you go and try out?

... and I call a head on a 212 a quarter-stack myself...


----------



## PLSen (Oct 17, 2011)

Thxs for your reply once again. I talked to a friend of mine, and he also suggested a 2X12 at minimum. I have to admit ... I was interested by 2X12 but go mixed up, it's really a 2X12 I was talking about. 50 W is plenty of power, I agree. I've read that with 100W head, you can't crank it unless you want to get the neighbors to call the cops. 

Would you recommend a 4X12 cab over a 2X12 ? If it's a 2X12, would you recommend a Combo instead ?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

2x12 combos, and I'm going to generalize here, are usually REALLY heavy. If you're young and strong, and find *the one* - sure, why not. But there's a lot more flexibility getting a good 2x12 cabinet, then if your likes change or you want to experiment with a different amp, well, you already have the cab.

4x12 - not as portable or easy to get in a car as a 2x12. Beyond that, really only you can say. If you want the BIG THUMP, a 4x12 is pretty much the way to get it. For home play and jamming, nah. Even most bars mic a single speaker in the cabinet these days (signal goes to PA), don't let you go full blast. 4x12 *can be* more hassle than it's worth, on the other hand it can be indespensible! Keep in mind, you can go to Long & McQuade any time you like and rent a 4x12 for really cheap for a week, month, whatever. I'd be more inclined to go with your first thought, 2x12.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

PLSen said:


> Thxs for your reply once again. I talked to a friend of mine, and he also suggested a 2X12 at minimum. I have to admit ... I was interested by 2X12 but go mixed up, it's really a 2X12 I was talking about. 50 W is plenty of power, I agree. I've read that with 100W head, you can't crank it unless you want to get the neighbors to call the cops.
> 
> Would you recommend a 4X12 cab over a 2X12 ? If it's a 2X12, would you recommend a Combo instead ?


haha, dude, 50w is more than enough to have neighbours calling the cops. Hell, so is 20w! Tube amps get VERY loud, VERY fast. 

However, given the style you seem to be into, you'll need the headroom, so yeah, go with 50w.



keto said:


> 2x12 combos, and I'm going to generalize here, are usually REALLY heavy. If you're young and strong, and find *the one* - sure, why not. But there's a lot more flexibility getting a good 2x12 cabinet, then if your likes change or you want to experiment with a different amp, well, you already have the cab.
> 
> 4x12 - not as portable or easy to get in a car as a 2x12. Beyond that, really only you can say. If you want the BIG THUMP, a 4x12 is pretty much the way to get it. For home play and jamming, nah. Even most bars mic a single speaker in the cabinet these days (signal goes to PA), don't let you go full blast. 4x12 *can be* more hassle than it's worth, on the other hand it can be indespensible! Keep in mind, you can go to Long & McQuade any time you like and rent a 4x12 for really cheap for a week, month, whatever. I'd be more inclined to go with your first thought, 2x12.


I remember lugging my Traynor YGL3 combo around for a couple years. It was a 90lb pain in the everywhere.

I agree, go with a head and cab. Find a nice, solid cab not made of mdf (see if you can score an 80's Marshall 1936 cab, they're pretty great!). I prefer these to the Mesa cabs because of their greater internal volume. They seem to have a fatter low-end, and also they get the head up off the ground a little more so it's easier to make adjustments if you have to  Once you have a nice cab, you're pretty much set for life and you can use whatever head you like with it.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

A nice 2x12 cab can be great to have around. In the past I always used 4x12's but just got sick of lugging them around. With the right speakers and construction a 2x12 can really chug and its great for plugging in a little combo with a 10" speaker or something too.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

For metal I would not go with a combo. An open cab looses a lot of low end. It wouldn't sound as tight and chuggy.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

al3d said:


> I repeat myself..but if you buy a head and a 1x12 cabinet..for playing Metal/hard rock, you'll kick yourself in the nuts VERY fast. Like any Metal/hard rock player would tell you, Bottom end if your friend in Metal/hard rock so 2x12 is a minimum really. 50w is plenty of power as well. I did'nt noticed if you were playing in a Band or just practicing home..Right now with your budjet...no need to spend it all really.. I would get this little new wonder, and a 2x12 cabinet,
> 
> http://www.mesaboogie.com/Product_Info/Rectifier_Series/Mini_Rectifier_25/miniRectifier25.html



After following your link ~ I'd have to agree.

I want one too now!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ThePass said:


> After following your link ~ I'd have to agree.
> 
> I want one too now!


I've never been a fan of the Big Rectofier series..but this Mini one?...Oh man..i so want one as soon as things settle down..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

A low-wattage EL84-powered "Recto" will not as much like its big brothers as I think some are hoping...


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Budda said:


> A low-wattage EL84-powered "Recto" will not as much like its big brothers as I think some are hoping...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnnhQU7fQJE&feature=related

I agree that put up beside a Dual or the mighty 150 watt Triple it wouldn't really hold a candle. Unless I'm mistaken this is the only "mini" amp aside from the new one from Carvin that is geared toward that heavy sound though. Having said that it would be kinda useless in a full on 5 piece death metal band situation hahaha.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Milkman said:


> At the risk of offending Mesa lovers, I recommend you find a used Marshall head and 4 X 12 cabinet.
> 
> Having been a sound man for a number of years I have had the opportunity to hear many makes and models of amp from the perspective of the audience and of all the Mesa's I've mixed, all but one sounded buzzy and mushy. The one I mixed that sopunded good was a Lonestar combo, played by a very talented and experienced player.
> 
> Just My opinion of course.


Sold my Marshall TSL60 head when I bought my Mesa Mark V head and never looked back. The Marshall was a good sounding amp, but the Mark V is a great sounding amp, and a lot more flexible!


----------



## Midlife_Crisis (Jan 1, 2011)

As you can see lots of guys love ge mesa's


----------



## Midlife_Crisis (Jan 1, 2011)

Ahh the perils of typing on small devices.... As you can see, lots of guys love mesa's lots of guys love Marshall, as well as a whole slew of others. For my two cents I'd go with a Mesa just for the multi-wattage features that a lot of their amps have. Lots of headroom for clean and they can do high gain as well as any other amp. A 50 watt head is plenty loud but if it has the sound you want then whatever wattage it is is fine, all the way down to 30 really and back up. I'd also opt for the 4x12 cab but not for any practical reasons, just pure male ego. I mean, who wants to be standing by their amp and have some chick remark on how small it is? Oh no sir, you want them to notice how massive and awesome it is.
Try them all and go with the one that's sounds best to you. Oh, and I'd definitely go used, there are just too many great deals on used gear right now, you can easily double the mileage of your dollars not buying new.
Cheers.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

http://www.metalguitarist.org/forum/guitar-gear-discussion/37954-nad.html


----------



## Midlife_Crisis (Jan 1, 2011)

Which Mesa is that in the box?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mini Recto


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

a Mesa Mark V is REALLY overkill if you play metal or hardrock...it's considered a Gigging amp to get a lot of different tones, wish you don't need for what you're most likely doing...so paying for features you don't need.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

al3d said:


> a Mesa Mark V is REALLY overkill if you play metal or hardrock...it's considered a Gigging amp to get a lot of different tones, wish you don't need for what you're most likely doing...so paying for features you don't need.


It is most definitely not overkill. There's guys with $3000 heads and $5000 guitars that never leave their home haha.

Tell Lamb Of God a Mark V is overkill for metal . If it does one trick you absolutely love, and you can get it, might as well.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> It is most definitely not overkill. There's guys with $3000 heads and $5000 guitars that never leave their home haha.
> 
> Tell Lamb Of God a Mark V is overkill for metal . If it does one trick you absolutely love, and you can get it, might as well.



Still overkill..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

al3d said:


> Still overkill..


I had a 100W halfstack and barely ever played shows with it - no regrets, no complaints. I'd rather have too much then too little!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> I had a 100W halfstack and barely ever played shows with it - no regrets, no complaints. I'd rather have too much then too little!


it's not overkill in size or Watt...it's overkill in price and the fact that it's an amp for folks who need a SHIT load of different tones in one box. if you play one style of music..not point in having a amp like the MK V or an AxeFX for exemple. it's totally overkill


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

al3d said:


> it's not overkill in size or Watt...it's overkill in price and the fact that it's an amp for folks who need a SHIT load of different tones in one box. if you play one style of music..not point in having a amp like the MK V or an AxeFX for exemple. it's totally overkill


I hear ya. Like Petrucci from Dream Theatre who uses an Axe Fx but only for the effects, not the amp modelling! Must be nice to have the extra cash kicking around for that, but then again, he's 100x the player I'll ever be and is doing it professionally, so who'm I to judge?


----------



## Midlife_Crisis (Jan 1, 2011)

Spend however much you're comfortable with on what you want. I rarely find that I'm dissatisfied having a head that can do more than I need it to for my present requirements as opposed to having the bare minimum for what I need.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I just picked up a new Mesa Road King half stack... if you are looking for excellent tones all way round from crystaline to Fender and even marshall cleans, mid break up and low gain Marshall tones ala Led Zep, high gain Dual Rec tones and Marshall tones and over the top modern high gain Diezel and ENGL like tones... not joking here this amp has it all... the progressive linkage switchable power amp section is the single best feature I've ever experienced on any amp. 2x6L6, 2xEl34, 2x6l6 and 2xEl34, 4x6L6 and finally 4x6l6 and 2xEL34. Then each channel has three modes, add to that channel assignable diode or tube rectification and a bold spongy switch and it's getting up tp around 200 possible configs... plus internal channel assignable cab switching. Not for guys that like bare bones simple... not hard to understand and dial in though for any one with some amp tweeking experience.
Definetly can get those classin Rec tones but can also sound completely un like "that" amp.
Overal what stikes me the most is the clarity and refinement of the tones from this amp.
After 4 years using and modifying the 2 Randall Lynch Boxes I had I still found that there was something lacking... mostly in the clarity department and also the dimed tones were crazy top end spikey.
After taking 6 months to look around and try many amps... I alsmost pulled the pin on a Soldano SLO... another great amp however the Road King was so impressive it made my decision easy.

Cheers


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Save a pisspot of dough and get a mustang v and get all the tones you need. Tubes shmubes. I was all bout the tubes till I played a stang.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

khingpynn said:


> I just picked up a new Mesa Road King half stack... if you are looking for excellent tones all way round from crystaline to Fender and even marshall cleans, mid break up and low gain Marshall tones ala Led Zep, high gain Dual Rec tones and Marshall tones and over the top modern high gain Diezel and ENGL like tones... not joking here this amp has it all... the progressive linkage switchable power amp section is the single best feature I've ever experienced on any amp. 2x6L6, 2xEl34, 2x6l6 and 2xEl34, 4x6L6 and finally 4x6l6 and 2xEL34. Then each channel has three modes, add to that channel assignable diode or tube rectification and a bold spongy switch and it's getting up tp around 200 possible configs... plus internal channel assignable cab switching. Not for guys that like bare bones simple... not hard to understand and dial in though for any one with some amp tweeking experience.
> Definetly can get those classin Rec tones but can also sound completely un like "that" amp.
> Overal what stikes me the most is the clarity and refinement of the tones from this amp.
> After 4 years using and modifying the 2 Randall Lynch Boxes I had I still found that there was something lacking... mostly in the clarity department and also the dimed tones were crazy top end spikey.
> ...


nice score! i've been lusting after a road king for a looooooong time


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Steve Adams said:


> Save a pisspot of dough and get a mustang v and get all the tones you need. Tubes shmubes. I was all bout the tubes till I played a stang.


It's worth the wait  I tried a lot of amps... Soldano, ENGLE, Bogner, Marshalls... all great amps but the Road King just sounded the best to me... it gets all the tones Mesa is really well known for and also does a fantastic job on some classic tones... I cannot say enough about it LOL ! For instance on channel 2 Brit mod it sounds like the best old school Led Zep Marshall tone... on channel 3 in Vintage mode it's full on Dual Rec but if you put it in Raw mode it's the best modded Marshall tone right out of the 80's... Mesa did their homework and the results are truley amazing.
The manual is one of the best I've read and is very helpful and necassary in getting to know the amp. Small changes on the dials make a big difference in tone but once you understand whats going on it's simple to dial in. Plus Mesa has made it such that all dials at 12 oclock will give you a great sound from any channel in any mode... but in reality thats just the start point.

Cheers


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

khingpynn said:


> Small changes on the dials make a big difference in tone but once you understand whats going on it's simple to dial in.


This is my one worry with amps like this from a gigging context. A small change on the dial can mean big changes in the ears. I guess you'll have to carefully mark your settings!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Steve Adams said:


> Save a pisspot of dough and get a mustang v and get all the tones you need. Tubes shmubes. I was all bout the tubes till I played a stang.


99.9% of guys who make a comment like that..end-up going back to tube amps VERY Fast..


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Not me. I would have agreed with you before the mustang and a couple of others. But ss technology has come leap years, look at the tech 21, retro wreck and mustang. All create fat tone with no tubes. Other modeling equipment is not good, but these three have the feel of tubes. Mustang so much as to adjust the bias and sag of the " tubes". The presets have something to be desired but the amp and software make it easy to build you great amp tones.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Alain, I got ma amp in the guitar room, it's as good as I said it would be. You can pull any sound you want, fender, Marshall, vox, dumble, soldano, Mesa. Etc. the amp reacts just like a tube amp. They are no in the past for me. Plug the laptop in dial in the sound you want add the effects and wham your done. I will probably get the mustang v for playing out with my father in law. Keep the iii for rehearsals. It's ok to try at the music store but the magic happens when you dial everything in using fuze. I am....make that was the biggest tube snob ever, not anymore. Getting fat saturated tube sound at low low volume is super easy now. I love this amp.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> This is my one worry with amps like this from a gigging context. A small change on the dial can mean big changes in the ears. I guess you'll have to carefully mark your settings!


For all my pedals I use duct tape to stop any accidental movement of the dials... I keep the amp in a a road case and have not had an issues yet. I have a dial chart made up to check them against everytime prior and if it ever becomes an issue it's black duct tape to the rescue 

Cheers!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

khingpynn said:


> For all my pedals I use duct tape to stop any accidental movement of the dials... I keep the amp in a a road case and have not had an issues yet. I have a dial chart made up to check them against everytime prior and if it ever becomes an issue it's black duct tape to the rescue
> 
> Cheers!


Nice! I use some painter's tape with doodles of my settings on it. In extreme cases, I'll use a drop of epoxy or something to hold the knobs in place that I can just chip off later.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

khingpynn said:


> For all my pedals I use duct tape to stop any accidental movement of the dials... I keep the amp in a a road case and have not had an issues yet. I have a dial chart made up to check them against everytime prior and if it ever becomes an issue it's black duct tape to the rescue
> 
> Cheers!


Another positive for the mustang. You set your tone save as a preset and you got it for good. Volume don't matter. Your pedal board will become much smaller then. Get the 2 and 4 button footswitch for the mustang and maybe a wah pedal. My pedal board consists of the 2 and 4 switch, the roger linn adrenalinn 3, line 6 jm4 and a wah with eq or tone boost. 

I would seriously look at the mustang.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm going to move up to the RK II eventually, I think. Ch 2 Brit on the roadster is awesome, and if I could add in EL34's... mm...


----------



## Pete the Rocker (Nov 3, 2011)

Well you could spring for a Wizard http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtWrArkvrsA


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Hollowbody... Great idea with the epoxy... I never thought of that... what do you use???

Steve Adams... I hear ya there for sure... thats the power of presets!
I guess my beef with digital amps is that they never really sound as great as the thing they strive to emulate... atleast to my ears. That said thats a subjective thing and there is a lot of tonal options and effects and such in a very light weight package. I might just check one out to have for jams and such.

Budda... you wont be sorry... what a great sounding amp and so many tones to choose from!

Pete... the Wizard sounds much better in pson than in the video but it was very cool to see Scott ian jamming out on one of his hero's guitars!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Mesa dual recto and you wont need anything else.
Nothing against the GT8, but Id take a dual recto with a boost pedal over just about anything you plug your GT8 in.

Ive moved away from the all-in-one type effects boxes. I like being able to just tweak a dial mid song if I need to.

And i dont buy the hype around the DR's being "Too tricky to adjust" or "too fizzy" etc. Ffrom my experience, anyone can make a DR sound like just about any other high gain amp out there, and it isnt that difficult.

I bought one just to play with, and now that Im gigging, its become my main amp...luv having 3 channels...a clean, a moderately dirty gain channel for vintage rock, and a 3rd all out metal channel.

oh and WRT to cabs, IMO a 4x12 sounds the best, but for transportation purposes a 2x12 is a nice compromise.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Diablo said:


> And i dont buy the hype around the DR's being "Too tricky to adjust" or "too fizzy" etc. Ffrom my experience, anyone can make a DR sound like just about any other high gain amp out there, and it isnt that difficult.


You should have been here in Halifax 2 years ago...man, we watched a dude tweak the F out of one and it sounded like crap from start to finish.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> You should have been here in Halifax 2 years ago...man, we watched a dude tweak the F out of one and it sounded like crap from start to finish.


Well I guess, sound is pretty subjective anyways...maybe thats the sound he was going for? 

Ive heard those stories too, and am sure theres something to them. But I often wonder if these same guys would have sounded like crap on any amp they touched?

FWIW, 4 out of every 5 Marshalls I've heard (or even played through) sound like crap to me as well...mid-dy, ice pick-y, no low end. Yet thousands swear by them. Im just going to chalk it up to "user error".


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> FWIW, 4 out of every 5 Marshalls I've heard (or even played through) sound like crap to me as well...mid-dy, ice pick-y, no low end. Yet thousands swear by them. Im just going to chalk it up to "user error".


Warning the following is a rant...

I could not agree more... Marshalls do sound terrible... Marshall used to make a great amp and the only Marshalls that sound "good" these days are the signature amps. The early JCM 800... 1981-82 are the last of the great production amps add to that the plexi and JMP and the best of the best is taken care of.

Most ppl get a Marshall because it's a Marshall... and what a great job Marshall has done advertising over the years. How many times do you see a wall of Marshalls on stage as dummy/prop amps only to find the player is doing this for endorsement money and is actually playing through another amp in the back... I'ver personally whitnessed this with a Soldano in the back. 

Now I know this may be said for other amps too but c'mon many current Marshalls are muddy, the mid hump is nasty and then there is the signature ice pick highs.
Just my opinion of course and I'm sure I'll get told however I have to say that I let my ears do the deciding not some false image.

Let loose the hounds


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

khingpynn said:


> Hollowbody... Great idea with the epoxy... I never thought of that... what do you use???


I have the Lepage 11 two part in tubes, but anything will work, or any decent glue for that matter. As long as it's something you can chip off without leaving behind any residue later, you should be ok. I learned the trick when I was frustrated with my Z.Vex Fuzz Factory. That thing was SUPER finicky about knobs. You'd get a great tone and then a piece of dust would settle on the pedal moving one of it's 5 knobs a nanometer and all of a sudden it sounds like cats being crushed by a giant velco stream-roller. I found a forum post about someone using a small drop of epoxy to glue the edge of the knob to the body of the pedal and thought it was brilliant!



khingpynn said:


> Warning the following is a rant...
> 
> I could not agree more... Marshalls do sound terrible... Marshall used to make a great amp and the only Marshalls that sound "good" these days are the signature amps. The early JCM 800... 1981-82 are the last of the great production amps add to that the plexi and JMP and the best of the best is taken care of.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have to agree. Even though I love Marshall, you have to find the right one to get "that" sound. I've tried DSLs, TSLs, JVMs, etc. and they are all kind of crummy. I have a JTM45 reissue that I love, but that's a completely different amp than the others. Even my JTM doesn't come close to nailing the Marshall holy grail sounds I have in my head, but still sounds fantastic.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> sounds like cats being crushed by a giant velco stream-roller


LOL

Thanks for the tip on the epoxy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

I've had two JCM 800's. First one got ripped off.
Didn't like either. Picked up a '79 Hiwatt half stack in
mid 80's and is still with me. Too much power and
weight for me now, but, she still growls something
fierce!


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Try a Traynor YCS50H and matching 4x12, I absolutely love mine! Great sounding amp and super versatile! Plus it's built in Canada!


----------

